# Top 5 things men want



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Vaan said:


> actually the fact that it is based on sex is a very different thing, just from a phisiological/chemical make up of them :/


And what difference does their physiological and chemical makeups have?


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> And what difference does their physiological and chemical makeups have?


Rephrase please


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Vaan said:


> Rephrase please


Why does the fact that men in general have a certain physiological or chemical makeup whilst women in general have another physiological/chemical makeup have any effect on what they want?


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Why does the fact that men in general have a certain physiological or chemical makeup whilst women in general have another physiological/chemical makeup have any effect on what they want?


Seems kinda obvious dosent it? As a whole both genders seems to want or appreciate different things, its not my job to baby feed you the obvious, if you really want to know the obvious differences then turn on the tv, pick up a book/magazine, look at adverts, study the differences in conversations and stance (in general). Its pointless to argue for the sake of arguing and i'm already bored XD my original comment was meant as a joke so lighten up, sit back and have a drink ^^


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Vaan said:


> Seems kinda obvious dosent it? As a whole both genders


Gender is something else entirely.



> seems to want or appreciate different things, its not my job to baby feed you the obvious, if you really want to know the obvious differences then turn on the tv, pick up a book/magazine, look at adverts, study the differences in conversations and stance (in general)


Those are gender roles and societal expectations, not due to their chemical or physiological makeup.



> Its pointless to argue for the sake of arguing and i'm already bored XD my original comment was meant as a joke so lighten up, sit back and have a drink ^^


Fair enough.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Paeter said:


> Potential communist detected.


Cut the Red Scare B.S., please. Even though I'm a libertarian socialist, I'll stick up for my comrades. 

1. End racism, sexism, homophobia, transphobia, xenophobia, ageism, typism, and all other forms of discrimination. Get rid of gender roles and expectations and the concept of race, as well. 
2. A classless, stateless society. A society based on worker's self-management and cooperation to benefit the whole.
3. Take children more seriously. End corporal punishment. Abolish the concept of the "nuclear family".
4. A stronger education system that facilitates critical thinking. Tailor education to student's needs. Make education more humane and make it actually bearable and enjoyable.
5. I want people to shy away from religion.



skycloud86 said:


> Is there a reason why we have a thread for men and a thread for women? I don't think biological sex is going to make much difference.


Agreed.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

nottie said:


> Over four? Man, priorities. XD



Not to mention, with his #4 he could figure out how to get his #1.

1. To never need sleep, infinite stamina.

2. An increased aptitude for learning new skills

3. Immortality

4. For the nature to function the same without a sun, so the world could be plunged into eternal darkness.

5. For women to lose their sexual hang-ups and embrace them.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Paragon said:


> Cut the Red Scare B.S., please. Even though I'm a libertarian socialist, I'll stick up for my comrades.
> 
> 1. End racism, sexism, homophobia, transphobia, xenophobia, ageism, typism, and all other forms of discrimination. Get rid of gender roles and expectations and the concept of race, as well.
> 2. A classless, stateless society. A society based on worker's self-management and cooperation to benefit the whole.
> ...


OOoh, I wanted to use the thank button on this post so badly, but then you had to throw in number 5. 
1-4 are totally awesome. I agree wholeheartedly with them.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> 1) World peace
> 2) Free unlimited energy
> 3) An end to starvation
> 4) A cure for all diseases
> 5) A really big Schlong!


I'm kinda surprised you didn't specify the attachment point for #5.
There are 3 billion other men in the world, and one of them is going to be very happy.



Torai said:


> Actually, most women hate big penises because they hit the cervix. It's pretty much the equivalent of getting kicked in the nuts. Really painful.


Well, yes... more srsly, girth rather than length... and after a certain point, it hurts more than helps.



skycloud86 said:


> Gender is something else entirely.
> Those are gender roles and societal expectations, not due to their chemical or physiological makeup.


I think some of the gendered stuff is society/culture, but hormones and physique are definitely designed to impact the gender's functioning in perpetuation of the species. 

It's just that there is such variety actually within each gender grouping, + actual overlap with some traits between the two genders, that it's kind of hard to definitively say something about someone just because we know they are male or female.

Anyway, tangent. I think the two lists are cool simply for comparative purposes, to explore questions like these.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

1.Greater clarity with regards to my (ever changing) personal vision.
2.Unlimited supply of Newports
3.The stinging/efficient ability to call people on their absurd bullshit when they get some false "inspirational" crap going.
4.Unlimited Supply of guns- "Guns lots of guns"
5.Strategic Mastery.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Why is thread here if it has nothing to do with sex?


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

android654 said:


> Why is thread here if it has nothing to do with sex?


Cause we men are more than our penises. Look at the "what women want" thread. They do the same exact thing.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

1. Happiness through marriage
2. Great sex life
3. Home
4. 3 Kids
5. Happiness for my kids


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

android654 said:


> Why is thread here if it has nothing to do with sex?


Because it's not just a forum based on sex. But sex _*& relationships*_. Since needs from genders can be associated to relationships, this thread qualifies.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

nottie said:


> Over four? Man, priorities. XD


It's actually completely understandable, once you realise the repercussions of inhuman intelligence: "Happiness in intelligent people is the rarest thing I know." ~Ernest Hemingway



OT:
I would have just one thing:
- People around the world to be less stupid and less irresponsible.

As that would solve everything, really.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

android654 said:


> Why is thread here if it has nothing to do with sex?


Using a very literal interpretation of wording:
Men are a sex.
And this section is 'sex & relationships'.
So, _technically_....

[I like how there has been three justifications for this thread to exist here, all of them different]


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

android654 said:


> Not to mention, with his #4 he could figure out how to get his #1.


Exactly my point. C;



MisterJordan said:


> It's actually completely understandable, once you realise the repercussions of inhuman intelligence: "Happiness in intelligent people is the rarest thing I know." ~Ernest Hemingway


True. Personal experience from working with the mentally disabled shows that they are far happier than anyone else I know. (And the slowest of them appears to be nothing _but_ happy, around 95% of the time.)

However, meaningless sex with people that it wouldn't be any effort to bed doesn't sound too exciting after the novelty wears off.

But then, I'm not a man, so.. XD [/stops clogging thread]


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

nottie said:


> However, meaningless sex with people that it wouldn't be any effort to bed doesn't sound too exciting after the novelty wears off.


Everything would become a novelty.

You wouldn't be able to fit in with normal humans, the same way that we couldn't have a meaningful relationship with a dog or something else so below your comprehension.
You'd get frustrated with how stupid people are, as it would become increasingly evident in your life.

And, in my opinion, on a purely _physical _basis; sex is ridiculously over-rated.


----------



## nemogirl (May 22, 2011)

You all (men) are very emotional, I think we (women) can forget that because you are taught to tough it out.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Torai said:


> Cause we men are more than our penises. Look at the "what women want" thread. They do the same exact thing.





Hokahey said:


> Because it's not just a forum based on sex. But sex _*& relationships*_. Since needs from genders can be associated to relationships, this thread qualifies.





MisterJordan said:


> Using a very literal interpretation of wording:
> Men are a sex.
> And this section is 'sex & relationships'.
> So, _technically_....
> ...




Im not sure which one was more ridiculous and nonsensical? If the wishes aren't sex based or relationship based, shouldn't they be in critical thinking and philosophy rather than the sex & relationship section? 

@Torai, yes guys are mote than their dicks, but if your in the part of the forum that deals directly with your dick and your not thinking about it, well maybe your not your penis at all.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

android654 said:


> Im not sure which one was more ridiculous and nonsensical? If the wishes aren't sex based or relationship based, shouldn't they be in critical thinking and philosophy rather than the sex & relationship section?


My argument is the only one that would stand up in court: Plain meaning rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> My argument is the only one that would stand up in court: Plain meaning rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


If this was a legal terms class, then yes. But by sex I think we've all agreed to something more fun than just biological referencing.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

android654 said:


> If this was a legal terms class, then yes. But by sex I think we've all agreed to something more fun than just biological referencing.


Alright then.
We could very well do 'top 5 things men want in regards to sex'.

But pretty much every list would include 'blowjob'.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

I only have one thing that I want:

To be capable of doing anything.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> Alright then.
> We could very well do 'top 5 things men want in regards to sex'.
> 
> But pretty much every list would include 'blowjob'.


A wish for blowjobs? Only if her tongue does this










if not, then wishing for blowjobs is kind of lazy.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

1. World Peace - but not at the expense of waging global war, death and destruction to achieve it

2. Equality for all - men, women, children, people of colour, nationalities. All to be 'willingly' united under the banner of actualizing the worth of the world. Without the moralizing and sermonizing of how to do so. Just people who are born with the inherent desire to be productive and work for the good of the world as a whole

3. A family which would be productive and resourceful, self-sufficient and capable and would strive towards self-education and betterment

4. Complete and utter freedom from restrictive but also predatory economics, and changes in the global legal systems to promote peace, equality and justice. [I think it's the same as 2, but meh, I feel twice as strongly about this as anything else]

5. A loving [and extremely kinky] wife.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

nemogirl said:


> You all (men) are very emotional, I think we (women) can forget that because you are taught to tough it out.


Aren't all humans emotional?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Aren't all humans emotional?


OMG NO HOW COULD YOU SAY SUCH A THING? *pant pant pant*

... oh. yeah.


EDIT: I love reading the answers full of profound thoughts and then ending on purposefully banal notes. Gotta love it. (I don't remember if I tossed in "boob job" on the end of my list in the other thread, but I definitely considered it.)


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

1. high intelligence.

2. a great sense of humour.

3. good looks.

4. a bank account that's never, ever empty.

5. a sense of humility.




oh wait! i've already got the first three en masse, so scratch that for, ah, i don't know, some of that world peace and lotsa food stuff you guys got going...


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> I don't remember if I tossed in "boob job" on the end of my list in the other thread, but I definitely considered it.)


Don't get a boob job...
It reflects remarkably low expectations of the male population.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

chibs said:


> 1. high intelligence.
> 
> 2. a great sense of humour.
> 
> ...


Looks like number five isn't going to arrive for you any time soon.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Looks like number five isn't going to arrive for you any time soon.


now, you see, _that's why it's in there_, isn't it?


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

1.) Be established as supreme dictator-for-life of the world.

All other wants for myself and the world will follow from this.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Aren't all humans emotional?


If you want to be a wreck all of the time, then yeah.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

android654 said:


> If you want to be a wreck all of the time, then yeah.


People can be emotional yet not be a wreck all of the time. Even the most stereotypically emotionless people have some emotions.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

MisterJordan said:


> Don't get a boob job...
> It reflects remarkably low expectations of the male population.


It's not for the men, it's for me.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> It's not for the men, it's for me.


And who do you think would make you believe having large breasts is important?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> And who do you think would make you believe having large breasts is important?


Maybe she's not getting them bigger. Could be augmentation, reduction? Besides, if she got them bigger, maybe its so she could play with them. :laughing:


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

MisterJordan said:


> And who do you think would make you believe having large breasts is important?


And why would you think I would care what a stranger thinks about any decision I might be making in regards to my own body?

(Although it's fascinating to hear your assumptions at play...)



android654 said:


> Maybe she's not getting them bigger. Could be augmentation, reduction? Besides, if she got them bigger, maybe its so she could play with them. :laughing:


... gawd. You guys...!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> Why would you think I would care what a stranger thinks about any decision I might be making in regards to my own body?


Then why do you care what you look like?


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

Lets leave me out of this. I'm busy being INFp over here and imagining other ways to troll people! xD


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Alexz said:


> Lets leave me out of this. I'm busy being INFp over here and imagining other ways to troll people! xD


Darn, I was hoping you would come in here telling someone to "calm down." lol


----------



## Paeter (May 18, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> How would I be? Apart from gender roles and societal expectations, I would think that men and women would not be different based on sex, but based on their being individuals.


They _are _biologically different in many crucial ways which give them fairly different psychologies _overall_. The gender roles are mostly derived from the biological differences anyway. Androgynous people are outliers. I don't understand all the people here rejecting sex and gender roles and denying we are physically and mentally different and unequal by nature.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Paeter said:


> They _are _biologically different in many crucial ways which give them fairly different psychologies _overall_.


Apart from a few differences such as the uterus in biological females and the prostate in biological males, there are few biological differences that aren't simply based on averages or generalities.



> The gender roles are mostly derived from the biological differences anyway.


Gender roles are a social construct, as you have different gender roles in different cultures. Some cultures are more accepting of a "third gender" or "third sex".



> Androgynous people are outliers.


Noone is saying that they are not, although this only gives support to the idea that gender roles are social or psychological and not innately biological based on the biological sex of a person.



> I don't understand all the people here rejecting sex and gender roles and denying we are physically and mentally different and unequal by nature.


In reality -

* Biological men and biological women have some physical differences, although there are outliers. Most so-called physical differences are in general, such as differences in height.
* Men and women are mostly mentally human beings. Whilst most men in general have what is considered a "male brain", and whilst most women in general have what is considered a "female brain", there are almost males with "female brains" and females with "male brains", whilst there are also both males and females with brains that are neither male or female. The terms "male brain" and "female brain" only became used because in general that is the groups they tended to be most common in. If they found that brunettes/brunets in general had one kind of brain, and blondes/blonds in general had another kind of brain, then the brains would probably be called "brunette/brunet brain" and "blonde/blond brain".
* All humans are unequal by nature, regardless of biological sex. In fact, it has nothing to do with the biological sexes.


----------



## road (Oct 21, 2010)

1. Sex
2. Sex
3. Sex
4. Sex
5. Sex

It`simple! Both women and men are just the same! SEX!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

road said:


> 1. Sex
> 2. Sex
> 3. Sex
> 4. Sex
> ...


Apart from asexuals, and those who are too young to have sex. Or people with low sex drives.


----------



## Paeter (May 18, 2011)

> Men and women are mostly mentally human beings. Whilst most men in general have what is considered a "male brain", and whilst most women in general have what is considered a "female brain", there are almost males with "female brains" and females with "male brains", whilst there are also both males and females with brains that are neither male or female.


The classification of what is male and what is female biologically* is general *and *is not* any less _valid_ for being so. Gender roles are simply based from the biological sex differences and though flexible cluster around similar roles that correspond the features of the male sex most suited. All things being the same, mating strategies and preferences of men and women will always be wildly different because of the unique circumstances each sex has to deal with.

You may argue you don't find the differences to be important in modern daily life, but that's different from denying biological sex itself. Sexual dimorphism is well documented by biology. The differences are there whether _you _think they are small or not which they obviously aren't by how differently men and women look and act. These are similar arguments made by people who don't think there are races.

If you need some of the many differences, which I will assume you have already read about anyway but don't think are important, here are some straight from wikipedia just in case.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_differentiation
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_dimorphism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_differences_in_humans


----------



## Shemp (Mar 29, 2011)

Five things I want.

1. A motorcycle. Either a Norton or a Harley.

2. Exactly 23 bags of sour cream and onion Lays potato chips.

3. Pants that fit perfectly.

4. A copy of The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.

5. Something worth doing.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Paeter said:


> The classification of what is male and what is female biologically* is general *and *is not* any less _valid_ for being so. Gender roles are simply based from the biological sex differences and though flexible cluster around similar roles that correspond the features of the male sex most suited. All things being the same, mating strategies and preferences of men and women will always be wildly different because of the unique circumstances each sex has to deal with.


Gender roles are not entirely based on biology, they are also heavily based on how society views men and women, and what roles it gives each sex. If gender roles were entirely biological, then gender roles would be the same throughout every single culture, society and civilisation that exists, has existed or will exist. Gender roles have even changed within the same cultures, societies and civilisations throughout history.



> You may argue you don't find the differences to be important in modern daily life, but that's different from denying biological sex itself. Sexual dimorphism is well documented by biology. The differences are there whether _you _think they are small or not which they obviously aren't by how differently men and women look and act.


I don't deny that there is sexual dimorphism, I am saying that men and women are not all that different, and I don't see why there needs to be such a difference. Why is it so important to some people that men and women must always fit into their boxes, which must always be kept far away from each other lest noone can tell who is a man and who is a woman anymore?

As for appearance, you can have men who look feminine, women who can look masculine and members of both sexes who could pass for either. You can have tall women, short men, you can have men with long hair and women with short hair. Whilst there usually is obvious differences such as the chest and genitalia, most so-called differences in appearance are generalised.

As for how they act, this is again mostly societal. There are many women who are aggressive, competitive and could easily be described as masculine, whilst there are many men who are nurturing, cooperative and could easily be described as feminine. There are men and women who do not act fully masculine if male or fully feminine if female, and this group arguably contains most people, as most people - in Western society, anyway - do not fit the gender roles of their biological sex entirely nowadays, although societal expectations tend to be stronger and people generally still abide by those.



> These are similar arguments made by people who don't think there are races.


Actually, most scientists now think that the idea of separate human races is false. Not to mention the fact that it is a social construct - noone was called white or black until after the 1500s, when Europeans began to explore and colonise. How do you define a white person, or a black person, or a brown person? Who is included within the white populace, the black populace, the brown populace?



> If you need some of the many differences, which I will assume you have already read about anyway but don't think are important, here are some straight from wikipedia just in case.
> Sexual differentiation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Sexual dimorphism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Sex differences in humans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Again, I don't deny that there is sexual dimorphism, I just think that you are giving it too much importance. Not only that, but they tend to be averages and generalisations, and not concrete differences that occur between all biological men and all biological women.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

road said:


> 1. Sex
> 2. Sex
> 3. Sex
> 4. Sex
> ...


Finally! Some honesty.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

android654 said:


> Finally! Some honesty.


I don't necessarily want sex.

(Well, at least not in all five slots. Just four.)


----------



## Paeter (May 18, 2011)

Give me some examples of cultures where it is radically different and don't say Thailand.

Once again, outliers *DO NOT MATTER.* Bringing up some rare exceptions does not falsify it. It's a *generalization *about what is a male sex. The male sex on aggregate. We are not blank slates. Biology and neuroscience shows us in a fundamental way why we act differently and how our behaviour is very much a product of our genes which also includes sex because sex is fundamentally a genetic difference. 

I don't really place much importance on it at all. I just don't understand why people reject it because you can't. It exists. You might think gender roles are silly but what about men being construction workers? Is that because they make better construction workers because they are stronger physically because they are men or is it because society says that it's not a female role. I'm saying it's a male role because men fit it better than women. Whatever you consider small differences actually make huge differences in daily life _especially _in practicality of the mating game. In addition, the mating preferences and strategies of each sex has genetically shaped the sexes for thousands of years.

We aren't 'blank slates' with minds shaped entirely from our culture and environment. Culture and environment actually play a minor role. Steven Pinkers work debunking that old idea is interesting.

Race is merely a set of *genetic clusters *manifesting as certain physical and mental attributes. There are many more than just the most salient one - skin colour. These clusters have been proven to exist with genetic testing.

It sounds like you just don't like generalization of any kind.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> I don't necessarily want sex.


...Right.




Jennywocky said:


> (Well, at least not in all five slots. Just four.)


It goes without saying, but you don't wanna know what I thought when I read that. My mind is too dirty for my own good.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

android654 said:


> It goes without saying, but you don't wanna know what I thought when I read that. My mind is too dirty for my own good.


The sad thing is, after I posted it, my first thought when rereading was, "Arrrrrg. I know exactly where some people are going to go with this!"

But that's all you get. A girl has to have some secrets.

... anyway, back to guy stuff...


----------



## Paeter (May 18, 2011)

android654 said:


> Finally! Some honesty.


_I_ said I wanted the ability to make any girl lust after me. 'Sex' just gets to the point quicker. -_- You can get that from prostitutes but it's just not the same as girls who actually want you.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Shemp said:


> Five things I want.
> 
> 1. A motorcycle. Either a Norton or a Harley.
> 
> ...



Allrighty, just from ISTP to fellow ISTP :tongue:

1. Steal two of each. Sell the ones you don't like.

2. Use the previously aquired money to buy these. Alternatively, steal them.

3. Go to a tailor and have them made. Use the previously aquired money to buy them. Tailoring is hard work and pays little so please refrain from stealing anything in this case.

4. Use the previously aquired money to buy it. Alternatively, steal it.

5. Follow step 1.-4. You are now doing something worthwile.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Paeter said:


> We aren't 'blank slates' with minds shaped entirely from our culture and environment. Culture and environment actually play a minor role. Steven Pinkers work debunking that old idea is interesting.


Agreed. Pinkers concepts in this area are fascinating, especially when it comes to his theory of the natural linguistic ability of humans.


----------



## Shemp (Mar 29, 2011)

chibs said:


> Allrighty, just from ISTP to fellow ISTP :tongue:
> 
> 1. Steal two of each. Sell the ones you don't like.
> 
> ...


I like the plan. Thank you fellow ISTP for helping me to find a way to get the things I want.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Paeter said:


> Give me some examples of cultures where it is radically different and don't say Thailand.


Two-Spirit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hijra_(South_Asia)
Fa'afafine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fakaleiti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Khanith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahu_(person)
Mukhannathun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Muxe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bissu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Akava'ine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Once again, outliers *DO NOT MATTER.* Bringing up some rare exceptions does not falsify it. It's a *generalization *about what is a male sex. The male sex on aggregate. We are not blank slates. Biology and neuroscience shows us in a fundamental way why we act differently and how our behaviour is very much a product of our genes which also includes sex because sex is fundamentally a genetic difference.


I'm not saying that we are blank slates at all, I'm saying that environmental and societal factors play a large part.

If those outliers are so rare, why isn't every man as masculine as possible? Why does modern Western society accept some less masculine behaviour from biological men, and more masculine behaviour from biological women? How does an otherwise cisgendered person sometimes act outside of gender roles, something which most people do at some times in their lives?



> I don't really place much importance on it at all. I just don't understand why people reject it because you can't. It exists. You might think gender roles are silly but what about men being construction workers? Is that because they make better construction workers because they are stronger physically because they are men or is it because society says that it's not a female role.


Maybe a few centuries ago, men were better suited to be construction workers, but with the invention of tools and machinery, women can be construction workers. Nowadays there are women in jobs that men are supposed to be better suited to who do the job just as well as any man, and there are men in jobs that women are supposed to be better suited to who do the job just as well as any woman. Surely if it was mostly biological and mostly genetic then this couldn't happen?



> I'm saying it's a male role because men fit it better than women. Whatever you consider small differences actually make huge differences in daily life _especially _in practicality of the mating game.


Can you give any examples?



> In addition, the mating preferences and strategies of each sex has genetically shaped the sexes for thousands of years.


I don't deny that.



> We aren't 'blank slates' with minds shaped entirely from our culture and environment. Culture and environment actually play a minor role. Steven Pinkers work debunking that old idea is interesting.


Again, I'm not saying that we are blank slates. As for Pinker, one person cannot debunk an entire idea, so do you know of anyone else who has helped to allegedly debunk it?



> Race is merely a set of *genetic clusters *manifesting as certain physical and mental attributes. There are many more than just the most salient one - skin colour. These clusters have been proven to exist with genetic testing.


Those are not races in the traditional sense. 



> It sounds like you just don't like generalization of any kind.


I recognise that generalisations exist, and they can be useful, but there seems to be nothing but generalisations about the differences between men and women. So far, the only thing you can really say is an actual difference is some parts are found only in biological men only, some parts are found in biological women only, certain hormones are present at different levels, that biological men and biological women have different roles in reproducing offspring and that there is a general body shape of a biological man and a general body shape of a biological woman.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> For the world -
> 
> 1. For people to realise that this life may be all we have, and to live this life instead of dreaming it away thinking of a possible next that may never come.
> 2. For people to realise that money is worthless bits of paper and metal, and for communities to work together to improve the lives of all.
> ...


This is the best thing I've read in a long, long time.


----------

